# Alaskan yellow cedar



## glowworm (Aug 15, 2010)

I have an Alaskan yellow cedar deck which was supposed to be really good wood and last forever. I have been having a hard time finding a finish that will soak in to the wood. I am looking for some type of weather barrier product that would work well. Have any of you worked with this wood on a deck or know of a product that would work? I have had many "experts" make suggestions but I was hoping for someone who had actually worked with the wood and have experience.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

There is no such finish,ALC is just about as good as it gets for outdoor wood.It doesn't really rot bugs don't like it.All woods will turn gray left in the sun.Only paint will block out UV.
My Deck Is port Orford cedar.Its pretty much gray when I want it change the look I power wash it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've used lots of Yellow Cedar on boats (see Smaug) and it is a really tricky wood to keep any finish on. The oils that make it so resistant to rot and decay also repel most finishes. That is a very bad thing in the case of planking below the waterline on boats because if the bottom paint doesn't stick the teredos will destroy it. They think of Yellow Cedar as candy.
What will work if you are determined to put a finish on it is System Three S1 sealer. It is an epoxy that is thinned dramatically with nasty VOC's that will cut the oils and allow the thin material to penetrate and then cross-link to form a well attached epoxy surface. This surface will repel water and wear like iron but needs to be protected from UV radiation so it will need to be painted or coated with a UV filtered product. It is the only treatment that I have seen that will make bottom paint stay on Yellow Cedar and it does work.


----------

